#  Getting Started  > Member of The Month >  August Member of the Month - Iris

## Nazgul

Every month we here at RPA try to come up with a person who we feel best demonstrates the qualities of the Member of the Month.  But one of the most important things, is how that person inspires others around them.  

This months honoree is no exception.  This member not only came over from the old site, being one of the first people to join the new and improved RPA.  But she is also incredibly kind hearted and a talented writer as well as artist.  It is for these reasons and more, this month we honor Iris.

Iris always treats others with respect and is more than happy to help others on the site, be it by welcoming the newbies, or offering her help to others in the mentor forum.  Her blog entries are brilliant and not only include in depth and well thought out RP guides, but even a sample of her beautiful singing.  Her generous nature has been revealed more than once here, as proven by her many postings through out the site. 

She impressed us by winning the first banner contest, and despite the fact that she thinks  Khronos is the sexiest member on RPA, we still think she deserves this award.

Her cheerful attitude and warm personality comes through in all of her work here at RPA.  She is a staple here and we love that she is.  Her Avi/Signature Shop the porcelain rose is proof of her brilliance with creation.  

She is a wonderful positive influence to us, and those around her.  We are proud to have her be among the group that we can recognize as such.  

Please join us in congratulating our August member of the Month - Iris

----------


## Flex

CONGRATULATIONS, IRIS!  :rocker:

----------


## Anne Bonny

Yay!!!  Congrats Iris!  You totally deserve this.  Flaunt it girlie!

----------


## CALYPSO

w00t! w00t! Congratulations Iris!  ::D:

----------


## Poison's Beauty

Her creations are indeed brilliant. Congratulations Iris!
thanks again for the amazing Carmen Sandiego combo  ::D:

----------


## L

Good work Iris, well deserved  ::D:

----------


## Bravado

I'm surprised she has just now been selected, to be honest. Bravado! -golf clap-

----------


## V

Congrats Iris!  ::D:

----------


## Stream

Congratulations, Iris.

----------


## Yoruyonaka

Good for you Iris

----------


## Aurelia Courville

haha, wait, what.  I thought someone made a mistake in that little award box thingy.

I've always thought August was a beautiful month though n_n




> and despite the fact that she thinks  Khronos is the sexiest member on RPA,


Lies, I would have put Anne and Merry or even myself up there but you guys said staff/self couldn't be nominated  ::>: 

but THANK YOU GUYS SOOOOO MUCH. seriously, makes a girl feel all tingly inside :3

cheers! :(drunk):

----------


## BallsofIce

Dude, that's pretty rockin'.

Super congrats.

----------


## Merry

Congrats baby... very happy to give this little kudo's to you!  :;):

----------


## Mysteria

Congats on the well deserved awarding Hon.  Enjoy it!

----------


## Anne Bonny

> haha, wait, what.  I thought someone made a mistake in that little award box thingy.


We don't make mistakes.  

 :B(:

----------


## Alice

Whooooo - Iris! CONGRATULATIONS!  ::D: 
You totally deserved this. Thanks so much for the banners & everything. :3

----------


## Bia

IRIS! I can't think of anyone better to take the most wonderful month of the year! 




Seriously though, you are one of the people I most look up to on this site. And the only person I would trust to make a sig/avi for me (besides myself of course). You totally 100% without a doubt deserve this! Good job girl you rock  :;):

----------


## Merry



----------


## Nazgul



----------


## Kris

I don't know you personally, which is a great shame but I keep seeing your name around and I am glad you got the chance to win this  ::D: 

Way to go  ::D:

----------


## Aurelia Courville

> We don't make mistakes.


haha, of course not. My apologies.  ::B:  

thanks again you guys. really, my confidence is like +10000

and Kris: really? we should fix that, stat!

I need to find more time and energy for actual roleplaying on this site >>
 :hugs:

----------


## Merry



----------


## frozenintime

GO IRIS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## Merry

Music! Dancing! Celebrating!

----------


## Bia

Oops! Wrong Pic I mean:

----------


## Merry



----------


## Khronos

> She impressed us by winning the first banner contest, and because she *knows* Khronos is the sexiest member on RPA, we think she deserves this award.


i fixed it for you.

iris, congrats.

----------


## Aurelia Courville

> i fixed it for you.
> 
> iris, congrats.


ahahahahahaha. No.



 :thanks:  ::crow::

----------


## Merry



----------


## Nazgul



----------


## Bia



----------


## Merry



----------


## Aurelia Courville

every time i start feeling bad, I'll just pop over here. instant happiness, I tell you what.

----------


## Merry

Glad we can do that for you Iris!  :luv:

----------


## frozenintime

*GO IRIS*

----------


## Aurelia Courville

-goes-

----------


## Bia



----------


## Staplers

I have no idea who you are! But in my desparate attempt to fit in quickly I will simply say;

"CONGRATS ON WINNING!"

----------


## Merry



----------


## Merry



----------


## Aurelia Courville

Best. Month. Ever.

----------


## Merry

You deserve it Iris.. thank you for being such a wonderful member that we could recognize you in this way!  :luv:

----------

